
Show HN: Howler 2.0 is PR outreach as a service starting at $99/mo - juhaszhenderson
Hey guys!<p>~3 months ago we launched Howler (www.howler.media) as a simple “PR outreach as a service” product; a productized alternative to $5k&#x2F;mo PR agencies for $149&#x2F;mo.<p>So far we’ve helped ~100 startups like Ben (YC W18), Bitsbox (as seen on Shark Tank), and Off The Grid get dozens of interviews with outlets like TechCrunch, The New York Times, and The Washington Post. (You can see some of the features we’ve gotten our subscribers at www.howler.media.)<p>We’ve taken all the feedback we’ve gotten from our subscribers and have just shipped a 2.0 with an updated pricing model, brand identity, and landing page. We’ve also recently on-boarded someone to our team in NYC to lead our outreach campaigns and account management. Here&#x27;s how Howler 2.0 works:<p>1. We&#x27;ll write a custom press pitch for you, and we’ll refine it together until you confirm<p>2. We&#x27;ll use that press pitch to algorithmically generate a hyper-targeted media list from our database of 500k journalists<p>3. We&#x27;ll send personalized pitches to the 125-500 emails in that list<p>4. We&#x27;ll follow up with each journalist 1-2 times<p>5. We&#x27;ll CC you on the thread if any of them express interest<p>6. We&#x27;ll monitor HARO and reach out to journalists proactively if we think you’re a good fit for their story<p>7. We&#x27;ll provide analytics of open &amp; reply rates throughout the campaign<p>We’d really appreciate your feedback on our messaging + pricing model! We also have a 20% discount code for HN: HACKERS.<p>Thanks!<p>– Matt, Aaron, David, &amp; Frances
======
henryaj
Former PR shill here: thank you for making this.

I left that industry because it was stuck in the 90s: writing crummy emails in
Outlook and bcc'ing every journalist whose email address you managed to get
hold of. No MailChimp, no analytics, and media monitoring was just doing a
Google search for the company's name and copying and pasting clippings into a
Word document.

Time to drag this business into the 21st.

~~~
juhaszhenderson
Agreed! We're working hard to do just that

